# [SOLVED][ALSA] Intel HD Audio : impossible d'avoir du son

## Ekinai

Bonjour, alors voila, ça fait un moment que je galere la dessus, je n'arrives pas a avoir du son avec ma carte Intel HD Audio

Voila toutes les informations :

```

# lspci | grep HD

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

# cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec

Codec: IDT 92HD75B3X5

Codec: Nvidia ID 3

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            24336  0 

snd_mixer_oss          15048  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_idt      62468  1 

snd_hda_intel          25672  6 

snd_hda_codec          59224  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               8128  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                66848  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              20456  2 snd_pcm

snd                    58376  18 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

nvidia               8112536  22 

soundcore               6784  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9000  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

# alsamixer

http://dpaste.com/93465/

Ca fait plusieurs heures que je cherche =/

Merci d'avance =)

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Tu as utilisé alsaconf (du paquet alsa-utils) pour configurer ton son ?

Tu as bien lancé le script alsasound

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start

rc-update add alsasound boot
```

Tu as bien config ton noyau ???

le manuel au cas ou tu connaitrais pas : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## Ekinai

Oui j'ai bien lancé alsaconf, oui j'ai bien configuré mon kernel (le lsmod le montre d'ailleur non ?)

et oui j'ai bien alsasound qui démarre automatiquement

----------

## kwenspc

au pif: alsamixer est ce que les potards sous mute ou pas?

----------

## Ekinai

tout est a fond dans alsamixer

----------

## loopx

 *Ekinai wrote:*   

> tout est a fond dans alsamixer

 

oui, mais tu as des 00 ou des MM en bas des curseurs ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *Ekinai wrote:*   tout est a fond dans alsamixer 
> 
> oui, mais tu as des 00 ou des MM en bas des curseurs ?

 

ah t'es comme moi loopx t'as pas regardés son lien dpaste  :Wink: 

----------

## Ekinai

bon, lors d'un reboot j'ai eu le droit à : 

Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Nvidia ID 3" "HDA:111d7603,103c3629,00100202" "HDA:10de0003,10de0101,00100000" "0x103c" "0x3629"

J'ai aussi essayé de booter en rajoutant pci=noacpi dans ma ligne kernel de grub, mais ça n'a rien changé

----------

## TheAbu

hda-intel est génrique et couvre plusieurs chipsets. Est-ce que tu as bien activé le bon (dans ton lsmod je vois "nvidia"). Sois bien conscient que, le fait d'avoir un chipset nvidia ne signifie pas nécessairement que le chipset sound est luis aussi nvidia (dans mon cas, avec deux nforce, j'ai un realtek et un je ne me souviens pas  :Smile:  )

----------

## Ekinai

le module nvidia est le driver graphique.

et j'ai activé le support pour la totalité des codecs.

cela dit, udev me charge le module de codec idt par défaut, et un cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec montre bien qu'il s'agit du bon.

----------

## ghoti

Le problème ne serait-il pas plutôt lié aux applications ?

Utilises-tu un serveur de son ? (arts, pulseaudio ...)

Quels tests te conduisent à conclure que tu n'as pas de son ?

[EDIT]Bien entendu, côté hardware, tout est en ordre (câbles, connecteurs, bouton on/off, bouton de volume ...  :Wink:  )

----------

## Ekinai

Non, pas de serveur de son

Coté hardware, je suis sur un laptop ^^.

Comment je sais que le son ne marche pas ?

madplay unfichiermp3.mp3 ne donne rien

----------

## freezby

Je viens de regarder ma config du noyau (vu que je suis aussi avec un intel HD audio). La seule différence que je vois par rapport à toi, c'est que j'ai "soundcore" en dur et non en module ...

Si jamais ça peut t'aider, mais j'en doute  :Smile: 

----------

## Ekinai

Je sais pas si ça change vraiment quelque chose, par contre un truc qui pourrait m'aider, ça serait que tu me poste:

- lspci | grep HD

- aplay -l

- cat /proc/asound/cards

- cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec

- cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

si tu en as le temps, ça m'aiderait beaucoup je pense

merci

----------

## freezby

```
freezby# lspci | grep HD 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

```

freezby# aplay -l 

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC889A Analog [ALC889A Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC889A Digital [ALC889A Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

```
freezby# cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfa200000 irq 22
```

```
freezby# cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec 

Codec: Realtek ALC889A
```

```
freezby# cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf 

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.21 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
```

 :Smile:  En espérant que ça t'aide.

----------

## Ekinai

erf, malheuresement ça ne pourra pas m'aider

on a pas tout a fait le meme chipset, meme si on a la même carte.

tu as un chipset Realtek, la ou moi j'ai un Nvidia ou IDT (enfin je sais pas trop ce que j'ai c'est pas tres clair)

----------

## ghoti

 *Ekinai wrote:*   

> Comment je sais que le son ne marche pas ?
> 
> madplay unfichiermp3.mp3 ne donne rien

 

Ca ne donne rien mais il n'y a pas d'erreur, madplay garde la main comme s'il jouait le fichier normalement mais il n'y a pas de son? 

C'est ça ?

----------

## Ekinai

Exactement.

Bon a préciser, j'ai un laptop HP DV6, et apparement, les problemes de son sur les HP DVx reviennent souvent.

J'ai trouvé ça : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7299632&postcount=60 mais je ne sais pas si je pourrais l'exploiter sur une gentoo.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Ekinai wrote:*   

>  mais je ne sais pas si je pourrais l'exploiter sur une gentoo.

 

Bien sûr que tu peux  :Smile: 

----------

## Ekinai

avant de faire ça, je dois enlever les modules de mon kernel ? ou j'ai juste a installer les nouveaux modules par dessus ceux que j'ai déja ?

----------

## ghoti

Le post ubuntu date quand même d'il y a quelques mois.

Avant d'en arriver à des solutions extrêmes, j'essaierais plutôt d'abord le dernier package alsa-driver qui vient de sortir (1.0.21).

L'ebuild est disponible mais hardmasqué.

(Tiens ? bizarre que alsa-driver soit maintenant renseigné comme unsupported   :Shocked:  ?)

----------

## freezby

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Le post ubuntu date quand même d'il y a quelques mois.
> 
> Avant d'en arriver à des solutions extrêmes, j'essaierais plutôt d'abord le dernier package alsa-driver qui vient de sortir (1.0.21).
> 
> L'ebuild est disponible mais hardmasqué.
> ...

 

Dans le manuel de configuration d'alsa de gentoo.org, c'est indiqué que les dev ont décidé de ne plus se concentré que sur les pilotes du noyau.

----------

## Ekinai

si j'utilise l'ebuild alsa-driver, je dois enlever alsa de mon kernel ?

----------

## ghoti

@freezby : Merci pour l'info !

Depuis que je suis passé à oss4, je n'ai plus trop suivi les évolutions d'Alsa, d'où ma surprise  :Wink: 

----------

## Ekinai

ghoti, dans le cas ou alsa ne fonctionne pas, tu crois qu'il est possible que ma carte fonctionne avec oss4 ?

----------

## ghoti

 *Ekinai wrote:*   

> si j'utilise l'ebuild alsa-driver, je dois enlever alsa de mon kernel ?

 

Oui sinon ça ne marchera pas : c'est l'un ou l'autre  :Wink: 

----------

## Ekinai

et sinon, dans le cas ou ça ne marche toujours pas, tu crois qu'il est possible que j'ai du son avec oss4 ?

----------

## ghoti

Alors là, c'est une bonne question, merci de l'avoir posée !  :Wink: 

Je fais chauffer mes moteurs de recherche ...

[EDIT] Ce que je peux déjà dire, c'est que ça marche chez moi sur mon HDA(codec ALC885) et ma sblive :

```
~ # ossinfo

Version info: OSS 4.2 (b rc3/200907041411) (0x00040100) OSS_HG

Hg revision: changeset: 804:1a4f5cb655a8, tag: tip, date: Sat Jul 04 00:17:07 2009 +0300, summa    ry: Changed version to v4.2-rc3

Platform: Linux/i686 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 3 18:01:19 CEST 2009 (bigben)

Number of audio devices:        15

Number of audio engines:        23

Number of MIDI devices:         1

Number of mixer devices:        2

Device objects

 0: osscore0 OSS core services

 1: oss_hdaudio0 Intel HD Audio interrupts=902 (902)

    HD Audio controller Intel HD Audio

    Vendor ID    0x8086293e

    Subvendor ID 0x1458a022

     Codec  2: ALC885 (0x10ec0885/0x1458a002)

 2: oss_sblive0 SB Live interrupts=2122645 (3256227)

 3: oss_usb0 USB audio core services

-<cut>-
```

----------

## Ekinai

et sinon, c'est stable ?

(alsa-driver ne fonctionne pas, donc soit j'ai un probleme hardware, soit j'ai un probleme inconnu :p , soit j'ai un autre probleme tout con)

----------

## ghoti

 *Ekinai wrote:*   

> et sinon, c'est stable ?

 

Jusqu'ici, je n'ai aucun regret : c'est d'une simplicité déconcertante et ça répond à tous mes besoins !

Cela fait des mois que je traîne avec la même version de développement et aucun incident ne m'a incité à upgrader.

Je dois quand même préciser que j'ai assez peu d'exigences question multimedia.

Peut-être qu'un amateur de MAO ne sera pas de cet avis ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ekinai

je crois que je suis encore moins exigent que toi question multimedia ^^

ce laptop me sert a prendre les cours en amphi, a bosser des cours, a faire des graphs, etc ^^

mais bon s'il arrive a lire un peu de musique je dit pas non ^^

donc si je n'arrives pas, OSS4 (je connaissais pas ^^ merci) peut etre une bonne alternative pour moi  :Smile: 

----------

## Ekinai

SOLVED !!  :Very Happy:  ENFIN ! je devenais dingue !

Fallait forcer le model :

echo "options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

Aaah  :Very Happy:  enfin, bon ya plus qu'a régler le probleme de la carte wifi et tout mon materiel sera ENFIN fonctionnel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

Une bonne nouvelle ça !  :Smile: 

Concernant la compatibilité oss, j'ai du mal à me prononcer. 

D'après le site opensound, tous les codecs et contrôleurs HDA seraient supportés.

Mais si je regarde les sources, je ne trouve pas trace à première vue du codec IDT 92HD75B3X5. 

Par contre, des STAC92xxx (aussi référencés pour les dv6), c'est à la pelle !  :Wink: 

----------

